# Building Gaming PC, Check Specs.



## Bottle Cap (Nov 11, 2008)

PowerSupply = 750W Corsair TX(Dual SLI Compatible)(Silent Edition)

Processor = Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83(1333MHz FSB)(12MB Cache)

MotherBoard = Nvidia 790i Ultra Core 2 Quad (NForce 790i SLI)(DDR3 Only)

System Memory = 8GB DDR3 1333MHz OCZ (High-Performance)

Hard Drive = 750 GB Digital (7200 RPM) (16MB Cache)(SATA)(Extreme Speed)

Video Card = 2x SLI Dual (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 Overclocked Edition 896MB)(Includes PhysX Technology)
OR 2x Crossfire Quad (ATI Radeon HD 4870X2 2GB)

Extreme Cooling = Air Cooled Stage 3 Wind Tunnel (Copper HeatPipe Heatsink & Additional Case Fans)

CPU BOOST = Yes, Overclock the processor as much as possible with complete Stability

Graphics Boost = Yes Overclock the video card(s) as much as possible with complete stability

GOOD?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

It's been awhile since I jumped into the Building scene and I feel the need :grin:.

My 2 cents would be:

You need a bigger psu for sure.

Go for the 280's instead of an overclocked 260. You are limiting the lifespan of your system with the 260's. Especially if you are even thinking about spending the money on dual 4870x2. That and you are only air cooling. The 2x Crossfire Quad's are going to produce and amazing amount of heat, especially when you combine it with the heat coming from an OC'd cpu. Also, you would have to get a different motherboard to Crossfire. 

What do you need the 8 Gb of memory for? Drop it in half and put it towards a better psu. You can always add memory later if you find you need it.

You didn't mention OS?

Pauldo


----------



## triplesix69 (Nov 10, 2008)

I would wait until you can get a better processor and motherboard with the i7s coming out next week (Monday)
looks good though enjoy


----------



## Bottle Cap (Nov 11, 2008)

PowerSupply = 750W Corsair TX(Dual SLI Compatible)(Silent Edition)
Processor = Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 3.0GHz(1333MHz FSB)(12MB Cache)
MotherBoard = Nvidia 790i Ultra Core 2 Quad (NForce 790i SLI)(DDR3 Only)
System Memory = 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Corsair
Hard Drive = 750 GB Digital (7200 RPM) (16MB Cache)(SATA)(Extreme Speed)
Video Card = 2x SLI Dual (Nvidia GeForce GTX 280 1GB)(PhysX technology)
Extreme Cooling = Liquid Chilled Frostbite CPU & Dual Video Cards
CPU BOOST = Yes, Overclock the processor as much as possible with complete Stability
Graphics Boost = Yes Overclock the video card(s) as much as possible with complete stability
Memory Boost = Yes Overclock Memory Timings(Includes memory fan kit installed)
BETTER?
Ok, here is a comparison I can use, how many FPS would I get on a cs:s stress test?(counter strike source)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

And to add you can't crossfire and SLI on the the same board SLI = Nvidia chipset, Xfire Intel or ATI Chipset. The exception looks to be the new X58 but I wouldn't want to be the first let them come out and see if it works I thinking you'll see a couple of Bios updates before they start working right


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

If you check out the Power Supply Information and Selection article over in the RAM and Power Supply Support forum it recommends 1000 watt psu for sli GTX 280's. I'm not saying that you can't do it with your 750 Corsair but you are wanting to overclock everything. You don't want to be at your limit with the psu and try and overclock.

Pauldo


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would go for the *Coolermaster Ultimate Circuit Protection* 1000 watt or better yet 1200 watt if you want to run dual 280's and a quad core cpu!!


----------



## Bottle Cap (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks man. BTW should I go with
2x SLI QUAD(Nvidia GeForce 9800GX2 1GB)(PhysX Technology)
OR
2x SLI Dual(Nvidia GeForce GTX 280 1GB)(PhyX Technology)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

two x 280 would be my choice


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

The 280's have more stream processors. Might not be important right now but could come in handy down the road. Plus, they are practically the same price at Newegg right now.


----------



## Bottle Cap (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, I have a 1200 psu now.
Last question, should I go with:
2x Crossfire Quad (ATI Radeon HD 4870X2 2GB)
OR
2x SLI Dual (Nvidia GeForce GTX 280 1GB)(PhysX technology)


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Really, you should just go with one 4870x2 and bank the money you save for the next gen of video cards that will come out next year. Of course you would need a different mobo.

But if you must spend around 1k for graphics cards than go with the GTX 280's. If you can come up with another $450 bucks than tri-sli that puppy. This driverhaeven article makes it look like the tri-sli GTX280 beats the CrossFire 4870x2 across the board.

Pauldo


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

in the gaming world nobody except those with 30 inch monitors need more than a single 280 or ATI 4870

the ATI 4870 X2 is overkill on its own .............. no way anyone would need two of those !!



tri-sli and tri-xfire are a joke IMHO ............. so many games cant make REAL use of dual video card set-ups now; what good does it do to have three cards ?

benchmarks will show hardware capability but what's the use if the software cant harness the power .......... thats why soooo many gamers are finding out they get MUCH better frame rates with one high end card than they do with two of the same card!

tri-sli is like buying a ferrai to drive from red light to red light in NY city

thats why the dual engined cards are the thing right now


----------



## Bottle Cap (Nov 11, 2008)

I am running a 30inch, so I guess I will go with dual 280.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

then now you have all bases covered


----------



## Bottle Cap (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok this is the whole machine:
1000 watt Corsair CMPSU-1000HX Power Supply Quad SLI Ready 

Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q9650 (4x 3.0GHz/12MB L2 Cache/1333FSB) 

Thermaltake V1 CPU Cooling Fan System Kit Silent & Overclocking Proof = Maximum cooling efficiency for quietness and performance 

MSI P7N Diamond Nvidia nForce 780i SLI Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0, IEEE-1394, Three PCI-E MB 

4 GB [2 GB X2] DDR2-1066 PC2 8500 Memory Module Corsair Dominator

2x Nvidia GeForce GTX 280 1GB w/DVI+TV OUT VIDEO - Running SLI MODE

eVGA Brand Video Cards [SLI enabled] Powered by NVIDIA 

500 GB HARD DRIVE [Serial-ATA-II, 3Gb, 7200 RPM, 16M Cache] 

Creative Lab Sound Blaster X-Fi ExtremeGamer 

Razer Copperhead High Precision Laser Gaming Mouse 

WINDOWS XP HOME EDITION(SP2)

SOLID?
Any Ideas Are Welcomed, on what to upgrade\downgrade remember I am on a 30inch.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have you googled the board you are about to buy ................... I have been thru hades with nvidia chipsets ........ dont remember off the top of my head which ones where the worst ...... although the EVGA 780i still gives me nightmares 

I thought the 790 was a shade more forgiving ??????????


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Just keep in mind that with Windows XP you aren't going to see a full 4 GB of memory. Not really a big deal as any new OS upgrade with take full advantage of it, just wanted you to be aware of it.

Do you have speakers already? What do you have or what are you looking at.

Oh, and I forgot, the ExtremeGamer won't do 7.1 over optical. Just in case you get into home theater later on down the road. You always have your onboard to fall back on but then you have an X-FI lying around doing nothing. Upgrading to the Titanium or Platinum takes care of this issue. Just so you know.


Pauldo


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

linderman said:


> have you googled the board you are about to buy ................... I have been thru hades with nvidia chipsets ........ dont remember off the top of my head which ones where the worst ...... although the EVGA 780i still gives me nightmares
> 
> I thought the 790 was a shade more forgiving ??????????


I think it may be the 750 the 790 can be a nightmare too.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

LOL they are all nightmares ............... nvidia didnt throw in the towel making motherboard chipsets for nothing !


----------

